# "TRES TO IMPRESS 66' RIVI BUILD OFF"



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIEZ.....THE TIME HAS COME! WE GOT A 3 WAY CROWN ROYAL BATTLE! "TRES TO IMPRESS" 66' RIVI BUILD OFF!!!!!!!!...................................

THERE WILL BE NO TRASH TALKING ON HERE...ITS ALL FOR FUN TO SHARPEN SKILLZ!!
THIS WILL BE JUDGED BY ALL THE HOMIEZ RIGHT HERE ON "LIL" ON THE LAST DAY OF THE BUILD OFF AFTER ALL PHOTOS OF FINISHED RIDE SUBMITTED!

*^* LOWRIDERMODELS VS. BIGGDEEE VS.OLD LOW&SLO *^*



THE CHALLENGE WILL BE CONDUCTED WITH:
1966 RIVI................................................................................

ALL OPENED UP SHOW MATERIAL!
ANY PAINT SCHEME
ANY SUSPENSION
ANY WHEELS
ANY BODY MODS
ANY INTERIOR MODS
ANY AFTER MARKET PARTS
BASICLLY ANYTHING GOES!

BUILD OFF WILL START ON TUESDAY AUGUST 14TH,2007 AND END ON SEPTEMBER 4TH,2007! (3WEEK BUILD OFF) FINALE PICS MUST BE IN BY 9:00 PM ON THE 4TH! 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!(EVEN MYSELF!) THIS IS GOING TO BE A SHOW DOWN EVERYONE WILL TALK ABOUT FOR THE NEXT CENTRY!*


_IF YOU DONT LIKE HOW SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING OR BUILDING...PLEASE DONT PUT'EM DOWN!PUT IN SOME POSOTIVE INPUT... THIS WILL KEEP'EM GOING AND NOT TEAR THEM DOWN! THANX AND ENJOY AS THE BATTLE BEGINS FOR THE NEXT 3 WEEKS!_


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 hno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*AIGHT HOMIEZ......HERES MY ENTRY!.................*









I'LL POST PROGRESS PICTURES AS I GO! WISH ME LUCK!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

good luck guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*Here My Entry! Almost didn't find it last one they had!*  


















So now do we have to wait till the other guys gets on or can we start today??


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 Oh damn this iz gonna be good. Good Luck to tha builders.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

this will be good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 14 2007, 08:53 AM~8550243
> *Here My Entry! Almost didn't find it last one they had!
> 
> 
> ...


start today primo...my doors are almost done


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 14 2007, 09:27 AM~8550513
> *start today primo...my doors are almost done
> *



AWW damn im stuck at work till 6 then going to the Dodger game :angry: I'll just have to start Thurs or Friday :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Good luck builders :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

good luck yall this should be good


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

good luck to all....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* I'M HAVIN TOO MUCH FUN HERE....I ALREADY GOT MY DOORS,TRUNK CUT,AND THIS MAY BE MY STANCE FOR IT ON THE BODY??*



















 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

good luck homies


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SSSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!! YOU GO PRIMO!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 14 2007, 11:44 AM~8551420
> * I'M HAVIN TOO MUCH FUN HERE....I ALREADY GOT MY DOORS,TRUNK CUT,AND THIS MAY BE MY STANCE FOR IT ON THE BODY??
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is going to be bad ass


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SHIT I HAVE ALLOT OF CATCHING UP TO DO :uh: :uh: I think im gonna have to call in sick one of these days!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ok homies heres mine
if this pic comes out too big can someone please downsize for me as I am not sure how to transfer from photobucket to here
thanks:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Pictures\rivi build\rivi build 001.jpg


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

try again


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin: i resized your pic for you!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks homie !!! 
I will work on it for future pics !!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 14 2007, 01:44 PM~8551420
> * I'M HAVIN TOO MUCH FUN HERE....I ALREADY GOT MY DOORS,TRUNK CUT,AND THIS MAY BE MY STANCE FOR IT ON THE BODY??
> 
> 
> ...



dayum bruh! that is sick! now i used to hate that kit....but you are changing my mind! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ty bro!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looin good mark


----------



## guero culero (say) (Jun 30, 2007)

looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'M WORKING ON THE SUSPENSION AND FRAME SINCE ITS DARK OUT...MY RIVIV WILL GO UNDER TOMMOROW FOR PRIMER AFTER ITS ALL HINGED UP!..............WILL POST PICS IN THE MORNING OF PROGRESS PICS ON FRAME AND SUSPENSION!......WOOO DOGGEY! I'M HAVING FUN!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Good Luck ....Looking Good



oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres one i built when i was like 12-14 cant remember, i know i was young.. just to give you some ideas.. i actually liked this kit and still do


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx for all the good luck for the of us....thanx for a cool pic to have insperation by!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 14 2007, 11:59 PM~8556481
> *thanx for all the good luck for the  of us....thanx for a cool pic to have insperation by!
> *


its not much, just thought it would help on giving ideas on what to do or what it looks like with the front end opened.. i was young when i built that, wasnt very good, but i think i cut it open pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

cant wait to see the others


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

x2 :yes:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i like that kit too...... for different reasons.....





























ok.... sorry for the interuption..... good luck guys......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2007, 02:22 AM~8557845
> *i like that kit too...... for different reasons.....
> 
> 
> ...


not same kit


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK I have to play catch up now with Mark! 

Here's a thought


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 14 2007, 11:34 PM~8557916
> *OK I have to play catch up now with Mark!
> 
> Here's a thought
> ...


do the doors like las vegas, one side suicide and the other open down :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 14 2007, 08:25 PM~8557857
> *not same kit
> *



:twak: :twak: the chassis and floorpans....


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin goo biggd


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 15 2007, 02:43 AM~8557962
> *:twak:  :twak:  the chassis and floorpans....
> *


i dont remember what the kit had from like 8 years ago, lol.. looks like ur showin the car off, not the chasis and floor pan


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks good everybody, and good building!!!!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 14 2007, 08:14 PM~8555977
> *I'M WORKING ON THE SUSPENSION AND FRAME SINCE ITS DARK OUT...MY RIVIV WILL GO UNDER TOMMOROW FOR PRIMER AFTER ITS ALL HINGED UP!..............WILL POST PICS IN THE  MORNING OF PROGRESS PICS ON FRAME AND SUSPENSION!......WOOO DOGGEY! I'M HAVING FUN!
> *


Nice work Mark! This is pretty fun THANKS FOR PUSHING ME BRO  Just dont :buttkick: too bad! :biggrin: You know I never even paid attention to the Rivi's till now It's a pretty good kit


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

No problem homie! Its a cool car!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Everyones getting off to a good start.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you guys are off and runnin!! keep it up!!! they both look good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice start everyone


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* OK HERES AN UPDATE ,NOT EARLY MORNING LIKE I HAD PROMISED I SAT IN THE ER @ THE HOSPITAL WITH MY MOM TILL 5 AM THIS MORNING......ANY WAYS THIS IS A START.....FEEL FREE TO LEAVE COMMENTS!*



































****** :0 GOLD PLATED FRAME!!!!! :biggrin: ********


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 15 2007, 03:45 PM~8563072
> *:0  :0  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*x-2* :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie,you slaughtering them.......


lookin good..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 15 2007, 04:33 PM~8563000
> * OK HERES AN UPDATE ,NOT EARLY MORNING LIKE I HAD PROMISED I SAT IN THE ER @ THE HOSPITAL WITH MY MOM TILL 5 AM THIS MORNING......ANY WAYS THIS IS A START.....FEEL FREE TO LEAVE COMMENTS!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 How u get a gold frame that fast? :biggrin: looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... pulling out the trump card eh.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMM :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 15 2007, 04:47 PM~8563085
> *x-2 :0
> *



X3 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks def impressing and intimidating!! :thumbsup: I love seeing pics of chassis' like that!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*THANX HOMIES....OFF TO HINGE HER UP* :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good homies


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* SHIAOT!... HERES AN UPDATE ON MY RIVI....GOT'ER ALL HINGED UP,AND PRIMERED!........ENJOY!*









































I MIGHT KEEP THIS STANCE FOR THE CAR TO SIT!

NOW ITS TIME TO FIGURE OUT A PAINT SCHEME AND WORK ON THE ENGINE!

DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hot dam watch out boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 16 2007, 02:39 PM~8570252
> * SHIAOT!... HERES AN UPDATE ON MY RIVI....GOT'ER ALL HINGED UP,AND PRIMERED!........ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN that shit is killer, looks great man


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I HAVENT DONE SHIT! :angry: I cant wait till the weekend I'll try to put some work in. :dunno: If I dont get too twisted :barf:


Any updates Low&Slo?


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

that is sic mark


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 16 2007, 01:39 PM~8570252
> * SHIAOT!... HERES AN UPDATE ON MY RIVI....GOT'ER ALL HINGED UP,AND PRIMERED!........ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT HOMIE THIS IS FUCKING CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homies!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Mark, is that gold paint or plated....looks great....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx homies the engine is almost complete I just gotta wire it up, the frame is gold plated no paint on dat biaotch!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*OK Homies I dont know what the hell to do to this car??  :dunno: :dunno: But I DO KNOW ONE THING! and that is that I was not gonna have the spare tire in the trunk since its gonna have pumps batts etc. SO *
_This is before_








_and anyways this needs to flat for my trunk also_








_traced it over some styrene_








_This way All I have to do is cover the little gaps on the side and it will be all smooth_








_just like this _








_Then get a doner gas tank _








_sand it down and it should fit right on_








WHOOPS YOU WERENT SUPPOSE TO SEE THAT CAR!  :biggrin: 










Plus I would rather cruise with a full tank of 21 Gallons than with 14 Gallons WHY YOU ASK? BECAUSE I GOT IT LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 looks good big dee


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies !!! lookin good !!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I am liking what I see from both cars !!!!
as far as my ride goes I am lagging behind a little but rookies are supposed to do that I think. I am making progress and will have pics soon.
you guys are really raising the bar on this one and I am glad I got in on it !!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good biggdee and old low& slo....you'll get it! keep up the good work homiez!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'm working on my interior now...i'll post progress pics tommorow!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 18 2007, 12:50 AM~8581245
> *i'm working on my interior now...i'll post progress pics  tommorow!
> *


it is tomorrow


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome idea homie........





> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 16 2007, 06:39 PM~8573357
> *OK Homies I dont know what the hell to do to this car??   :dunno:  :dunno:  But I DO KNOW ONE THING! and that is that I was not gonna have the spare tire in the trunk since its gonna have pumps batts etc. SO
> This is before
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

still friday 10:05 pm here


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* OK HERES AN UPDATE.....I DID MY TRUNK SET UP I STILL HAVE TO WIRE IT AND RUNN ALL MY HYDRO LINES BESIDES FLOCKING IT!*



























_ :0 CAN YOU SAY................GOLD PLATED BELLY!!!!!  _










DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn thats alot of gold :0 . looks good can't wait to see the paint


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 19 2007, 01:59 PM~8590497
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x-2.....

love the old skoo flava 4 batteries....


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

lowridermodels[/i]@Aug 19 2007 said:


> DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!!!!!!!
> [/b]


GOLD PLATED BELLY!!!!! :biggrin: 

jk, lookin good man


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

killer job guys!!! :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

NICE BELLY!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how do u get it so fast lowrider models


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2007, 07:39 AM~8594980
> *how do u get it so fast lowrider models
> *



GET WHAT SO FAST HOMIE?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 20 2007, 09:42 AM~8595328
> *GET WHAT SO FAST HOMIE?
> *


the gold plated frames.....or did you already have them   nice work homie keep it up all of yall


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2007, 08:59 AM~8595458
> *the gold plated frames.....or did you already have them    nice work homie keep it up all of yall
> *



I GOT THIS 66 GOLD PLATED KIT FROM SOMEONE RIGHT HERE ON "LIL" AND GOT STUFFED ON IT,MOST OF THE GOLD PLATING IS DAMAGED.....I WONT MENTION WHO I GOT IT FROM CUZ I PROMISED I WOULDNT SAY ANYTHING!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN MARK LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You really took off running with this one


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanx biggdeee I like the gas tank xchange u did, good work homie! I think old low & slo is gonna drop a bomb on us and kick our a** !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

mark you are buildin nice cant wait to see it done


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 20 2007, 03:26 PM~8598604
> *Thanx biggdeee I like the gas tank xchange u  did, good work homie!  I think old low & slo is gonna drop a bomb on us and kick our a** !
> *



No Sh!t HUH!! Never underestimate NO ONE! I would love to see what's he up to.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Aug 20 2007, 04:31 PM~8599193
> *No Sh!t HUH!! Never underestimate NO ONE! I would love to see what's he up to.
> *


X2!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NICE JOB'S ON ALL THE BUILD'S SO FAR.. THEY ARE COMING ALONG CLEAN..  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 20 2007, 05:42 PM~8599868
> *NICE JOB'S ON ALL THE BUILD'S SO FAR..  THEY ARE COMING ALONG CLEAN..  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *



THANX BIGG HOMIE!!!!!! YOUR N INSPERATION ON EVERYONE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mark you killin em,lookin good yall,



yo dee i like the tank swap..


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies
I'll tell you what I am up too.
going out of my freakin mind on these damn hinges :banghead: :banghead: 
I have had to change plans twice cause of them. I have never hinged a car before so I guess the first 1 is a b**** !!!!!!
so I have to improvise adapt overcome. using brass tubing cant bend it right without breaking .nobody has steel . gotta get the problem solved soon or will get too far behind. thinkin about trying paper clips. also trouble with glue holding hinges to the plastic. gonna try to find a epoxy of some sort. but heh other than that life is great !!!! I NEED A DRINK LOL !!!
but I like what you guys are doing with the gold plating and that gas tank deal
is bad ass !!!
hopefully have something to show soon.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 21 2007, 02:12 AM~8603579
> *hey homies
> I'll tell you what I am up too.
> going out of my freakin mind on these damn hinges  :banghead:  :banghead:
> ...


Why are you bending tubing? The tubing is only for holding the actual hinge to the door or to the body. Use copper wire for the hinge, it's more forgiving and probably cheaper.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

X2


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah yeah yeah my bad
I posed the question about hinges in the random shit and bigg c answered with a link to a tutorial he did on hinges a while ago and I looked at the pictures and he used 1/32 brass rod and 1/16 tubing and I guess I saw tubing and not BRASS ROD
so go ahead and throw me under the bus and run over me a couple of times !!!!
where in the hell would I find copper wire the right size to do the higes with ???


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 22 2007, 05:18 AM~8613958
> *yeah yeah yeah my bad
> I posed the question about hinges in the random shit and bigg c answered with a link to a tutorial he did on hinges a while ago and I looked at the pictures and he used 1/32 brass rod and 1/16 tubing and I guess I saw tubing and not BRASS ROD
> so go ahead and throw me under the bus and run over me a couple of times !!!!
> ...


hobby shop
you can use paper clips
you can strip a piece of wire and use the coper in there

i once used the plastic shield of a wire as the tube and the solid copper wire and bent up up for the hinge


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 22 2007, 03:18 AM~8613958
> *yeah yeah yeah my bad
> I posed the question about hinges in the random shit and bigg c answered with a link to a tutorial he did on hinges a while ago and I looked at the pictures and he used 1/32 brass rod and 1/16 tubing and I guess I saw tubing and not BRASS ROD
> so go ahead and throw me under the bus and run over me a couple of times !!!!
> ...


Radio Shack, or just use some hobby wire from a craft store. Same stuff they use to make bracelets and stuff like that.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks guys !!!
I really appreciate the help.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* WUUUSSSSSS UPPPPPP HOMIEZ!!! BEEN A WHILE! I'VE POSTED PICS OF THE PROGRESS OF MY INTERIOR....SINCE I DECIDED TO PUT THE HYDROS IN THE BACK WINDOW....I HAD TO BUILD A SPEAKER BOX...BACK SEAT WOULDNT FIT....ITS STILL GOT SOME MORE WORK TO BE DONE..I'LL START ON THE BASE COAT TOMMOROW,AND FINISH THE MOTOR!.....ENJOY!*
























DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that flock job is CLEAN!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 26 2007, 05:00 PM~8645021
> *that flock job is CLEAN!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: FLOCK YEAH IT IS!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 26 2007, 05:52 PM~8644964
> * WUUUSSSSSS UPPPPPP HOMIEZ!!! BEEN A WHILE! I'VE POSTED PICS OF THE PROGRESS OF MY INTERIOR....SINCE I DECIDED TO PUT THE HYDROS IN THE BACK WINDOW....I HAD TO BUILD A SPEAKER BOX...BACK SEAT WOULDNT FIT....ITS STILL GOT SOME MORE WORK TO BE DONE..I'LL START ON THE BASE COAT TOMMOROW,AND FINISH THE MOTOR!.....ENJOY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

































j/k homie nice work


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that flocking job came out bad ass lowridermodels


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 26 2007, 07:14 PM~8645687
> *damn that flocking job came out bad ass lowridermodels
> *



thanx holmez! this is my first everything,first flock job,first opened up,etc. :0


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice interior bro! looks like this challenge is bringing out the monster in you! :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks real good mark


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you killin em homie,just killin em..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

flocking nice job homie....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 26 2007, 07:33 PM~8645802
> *thanx holmez! this is my first everything,first flock job,first opened up,etc. :0
> *


 :biggrin: , it'll be my first time flocking to when i get my car :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn mark.... how old are you? first flock? 



















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

KICK ASS work primo!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIEZ....WILL POST MORE PICS OF COMPLETED INTERIOR IN A FEW HOURS!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* WOOO HOOOO I'M ONE STEP CLOSER TO HAVING A BASE COAT ON MY RIVI'S BODY....HERES THE COMPLETE INTERIOR...NOW I CAN ADD THE LITTLE DETAILED STUFF AND RUN THE LINES FOR THE PUMPS AND HOOK UP MY DUMPS!* _ENJOY THE PICS AND DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!_

















































:0 WACHA!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

damn that interior looks good


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 27 2007, 09:32 AM~8649928
> *damn that interior looks good
> *



THANX BIG HOMIE!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 27 2007, 09:37 AM~8649980
> *THANX BIG HOMIE!
> *


 :biggrin: .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Mark them guts are lookin mean dog ! Keep up the progress ! And wheres them pics of the 63 caddy !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* HERES AN UPDATE OF MY RIVI WITH A BASE COAT ON IT....METAL SPECKS SILVER....NOW IT TIME TO PUT IN SOME THINKING ON A PAINT JOB!*
























:cheesy: ENJOY!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 :0 OH SHIT, pullin all the stops out!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

lokks good mark


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mark,thats clean,


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gotta love duplicolor....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 27 2007, 09:18 PM~8656105
> *gotta love duplicolor....
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A LITTLE UP DATE ON MY PAINT JOB...NOTE: THIS IS JUST THE BEGINING OF MY PAINT JOB,GOT LOTS MORE TO ADD TO IT POSSIBLY MORE COLORS*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies
well here is what I got so far. its finally hinged and in primer got to touch up some spots before paint. finishing up paint for drivetrain should be together soon.
need paint to finish motor. way behind have had alot of problems hope to finish on time will keep you posted.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ssssssshhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaattttttt!!!! clean homie, clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN HOW DOES EVERYBODY GET THERE HINGES TO WORK RIGHT. I ALWAYS ALWAYS HAVE BROPLEMS WITH MINE :angry:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Yo that ride is lookin fly old low n slow, keep up the good work there homie!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 29 2007, 01:16 PM~8670773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is looking good homie.....reminds me of my build....


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 29 2007, 02:13 PM~8671311
> *DAMN HOW DOES EVERYBODY GET THERE HINGES TO WORK RIGHT. I ALWAYS ALWAYS HAVE BROPLEMS WITH MINE :angry:
> *


x2. hinges suck. especially on trying to suicide on trucks


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 29 2007, 02:26 PM~8671457
> *x2. hinges suck. especially on trying to suicide on trucks
> *


You just gotta use smaller tubing and wire. Too many people use the copper or aluminum tubing and rod when doing the hinge. I only use a tiny tube and strong wire. Deff a tighter fit, but it's not too bad.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looking good guys


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> This is looking good homie.....reminds me of my build....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICE WORK YALL,VERY GOOD...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Holy Shet guys coming along nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mkd904
hope your not pissed homie I had to use your design . I have never hinged a car before and my 1st choice was to do the hood and trunk suicide but was'nt sure how to do it on this car so I was going to go regular hinges but I could not get 2 
hinges exactly the same so I saw your ride awhile ago and decided to do it that way . but so as not to do it exactly the same I hinged mine opposite the way you did yours. and mine dont open as far as yours. I had to come up with somethin radical to compete with these 2 guys to stand a chance. hope your not mad and all props to you homie !!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet rides. Both of them. Keep up the killer work homies.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 30 2007, 02:19 AM~8676028
> *hey mkd904
> hope your not pissed homie I had to use your design . I have never hinged a car before and my 1st choice was to do the hood and trunk suicide but was'nt sure how to do it on this car so I was going to go regular hinges but I could not get 2
> hinges exactly the same  so I saw your ride awhile ago and decided to do it that way . but so as not to do it exactly the same I hinged mine opposite the way you did yours. and mine dont open as far as yours. I had to come up with somethin radical to compete with these 2 guys to stand a chance. hope your not mad and all props to you homie !!!!
> *


Thanks for the props. and don't sweat it....just finish it and keep building.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY RIVI'S PAINT...GOT LOTS MORE IN MIND TO DO!*
























DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ssssssssssawweeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttt!! looks good bro!! nice color combo's!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T ! COME ON LEAVE SOME FEEDBACK!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good lowrider......


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX MIKE....I NEED SOME ENCOURAGEMENT...GETTING BURNED OUT


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 31 2007, 01:52 PM~8687754
> *HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY RIVI'S PAINT...GOT LOTS MORE IN MIND TO DO!
> 
> 
> ...


That's SWEET! Lovin' that paint!

They're all lookin' damn good so far, keep it up fellas!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good guys, keep it up!!!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies
here is the chassis done. gonna flock interior today will post pics when done.
enjoy


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

your chasis is looking good, starting to get up there with the big dogs


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks homie !!!
I know you guys are going to think I'm lyin but I swear its true. I have not touched a model since I was a kid ( and believe me that was long ago ) because then I never really finished them so this will be my 1st complete build ever.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*ALRIGHTY HERES A QUICK UPDATE ON MY RIVI...I GOT SOME MORE PEN WORK TO DO THEN CLEAR IT UP....THEN FOIL....THEN CLEAR AGAIN!...ENJOY!*

































I GOT A MURAL ON THE HOOD ALSO!............................









:0 DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie..... u went nuts on that ride.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx i wanna get it done


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

your riv is lookin sweet paint is cool and the cut on the hood and trunk is killer


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homie! YO BIGGDEE .......ANY PROGRESS PICTURES ????????


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Models coming out very nice. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 2 2007, 03:53 PM~8697436
> *thanx homie!  YO BIGGDEE .......ANY PROGRESS PICTURES ????????
> *



:buttkick: :banghead: MAN IM WAAAYYYY BEHIND!!!!! Just like I left off the last time I updated thats where Im at STILL! But I got a couple of hours today and all tommorrow so I hopefully should be done. Hey Mark your shit is looking crazy, BANANAS!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2007, 05:37 PM~8697852
> *:buttkick:  :banghead: MAN IM WAAAYYYY BEHIND!!!!! Just like I left off the last time I updated thats where Im at STILL! But I got a couple of hours today and all tommorrow so I hopefully should be done. Hey Mark your shit is looking crazy, BANANAS!!!
> *



CUZ THE SHIT IS BANNANAS! ITS BEEN DRIVING ME BANNANAS TRYING TO GET IT DONE! THANX BIGG DOGG! YOU'LL GET YOURS DONE PRIMO!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

UPDATES!! kinda hard to get the color on camera but its like a deep purple pear over black 

































































*It's not mutch but i have to try to catch up with Mark! 

Going out to see Halloween and Dinner so Probabaly wont get back to this till I put her to sleep (IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN  !) or just get up in the morning and continue. *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2007, 08:16 PM~8698705
> *UPDATES!! kinda hard to get the color on camera but its like a deep purple pear over black
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good,and lookin good..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GOT MORE WORK DONE WHILE SHE WAS GETTING DRESSED :biggrin:

Did some piping with some sewing string


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 2 2007, 09:39 PM~8699298
> *GOT MORE WORK DONE WHILE SHE WAS GETTING DRESSED  :biggrin:
> 
> Did some piping with some sewing string
> ...


very nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* heres an update of my engine mounted to the chasis*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fuck mark you killin em with all that gold...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 3 2007, 11:24 AM~8702461
> *fuck mark you killin em with all that gold...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies
all I can say for both cars is
DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8702491
> *hey homies
> all I can say for both cars is
> DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNNN !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats the update on yours?


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey vengance
the chassis is done. engine is done .interior is almost done just bucket seats to flock will have pics up on that tonight. body is painted but aint feelin the color.
need clear and polished out and foil.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies
heres the paint. I think it is too plain and aint feelin the color . what do you guys think? maybe use the decals from the kit ? dont have gel pens.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HEY HOMIEZ TIME IS GETTING CLOSE....JUST FINISHED FOILING MY BODY...GOING OUT FOR CLEAR IN A LIL BIT...WILL POST PICS TONITE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 3 2007, 02:31 PM~8703810
> *hey homies
> heres the paint. I think it is too plain and aint feelin the color . what do you guys think? maybe use the decals from the kit ? dont have gel pens.
> 
> ...



HEY OLD LOW&SLO....CAR LOOKS GREAT......MAYBE SOME FLAKE ON IT MIGHT BRING THE COLOR OUT!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looking good guys. Damn M.C.B.A. always in the middle of something.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 3 2007, 02:41 PM~8703900
> *Looking good guys. Damn M.C.B.A. always in the middle of something.
> *


I was just thinking the same thing....


Looking good guys.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

aight homiez...got some clear on the rivi...waiting for it to dry then i'll have pics posted up later!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey lowridermodels
took your advice and went to walmart and found a can of burgrndy purple metalflake. sprayed a coat looks good !!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 3 2007, 04:09 PM~8704595
> *hey lowridermodels
> took your advice and went to walmart and found a can of burgrndy purple metalflake. sprayed a coat looks good !!!!
> *



:thumbsup: glad to always help out!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

ok homies
heres the interior


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo that interior is looking nice!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* OK!....YOU READY?????.......HERES A MOCK UP OF THE BODY WITH THE CLEAR ON IT AND IT OPENED UP!*
















































 :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn homie pullin out a trailer queen...... u need a dually to pull it to the show????


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx old skoo! yupp she'll be done tonite and pics in the morning!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 07:22 PM~8705198
> *damn homie pullin out a trailer queen...... u need a dually to pull it to the show????
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo greg its lookin good,keep it up man


mark you smashin with all that gold homie


yo dee its lookin good,lets hope you can keep up


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I THINK IM SHIT OUTTA LUCK ON THIS ONE 

Looking GOOD Mark and OldLow&Slow!! 

Nice work guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx deee!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 3 2007, 10:47 PM~8708817
> *I THINK IM SHIT OUTTA LUCK ON THIS ONE
> 
> Looking GOOD Mark and OldLow&Slow!!
> ...


no doubt..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

RANDOM PICS!!!!!!!!!!

cant let the cat out the bag YET!! Hopefully I can get this done tommorrow :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin real good homie....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

mine is finnaly done....will have COMPLETED pics in the morning! good lick homiez!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good biggdeee!!!!! all your rides, are lookin off the hook!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn guys lookin clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 4 2007, 07:00 AM~8710422
> *lookin good biggdeee!!!!! all your rides, are lookin off the hook!!
> *



THANKS MODELTECH! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* :0 FINALLY DONE WITH THIS BITCH!!!!!!HERES COMPLETED PICTURES OF HER SITTING PRETTY!...DONT FORGET TO LEAVE YOUR COMMENTS!*





























































i have to add my lowrider plates as soon as i find them!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks Good Marky Mark ! 


CLearer picks would be nice ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll take better pics later


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good mark


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 01:07 PM~8711530
> *Looks  Good  Marky  Mark !
> CLearer   picks   would   be    nice   ! LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


everytime he shoots in that area theres ppl in the back ground, last time some dude was running by with a tv over his sholder :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

that shit looks tight Mark! I still have allot to do but i'm at work till 6:30. We only till 9 right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good luck you 3 ! Can't wait to see the finished rides !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 02:49 PM~8713875
> *Good  luck  you  3  !  Can't  wait  to  see  the  finished  rides  !
> *



:biggrin: Thanx I need it!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn mark,hella nice...


yo dee its comin along well..


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK times up! 

Give me a min to upload the pics 
not 100% done but oh well


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

*OK here she is! 
90 % done but oh well 
Missing is still the doors being aligned to close properly and the back bumper isn't aligned right neither since i put stuff in the trunk theres a small gap now. Also didn't get to fully wire the pumps and stuff*. :banghead: 



























































































































































This lighting does NOTHING for this paint will have outside pics tommorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome work BIGGDEEE...CANT WAIT TO SEE OLD LOW & SLOS BUILD....WELL THE RIVI BUILD OFF IS OVER AS OF AN HOUR 55 MINUTES AGO! AS SOON AS HE POSTS PICS OF HIS RIDE WELL LET EVERYONE VOTE JUST FOR SHITS AND GIGGLES! THANX FOR COMPETING WITH ME HOMIEZ!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Sep 4 2007, 10:27 AM~8713199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats just from too much 3-wheeling


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 4 2007, 10:59 PM~8718208
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats just from too much 3-wheeling
> *


thats what i was thinkin,too much 3 wheelin and to much gas hoppin... :biggrin: :biggrin: 


lookin good though homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE RIDES ARE COMING OUT CLEAN


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Some outside pics


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yo bigdeee thats a clean ride!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

okay guys sorry I did not finish the car on time but here is pics this is far as I got.
I would say let the judging be between lowridermodels and biggdeee as mine is not finished. thanks guys for letting me be in your buildoff !!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn bro!!! make sure you finish that!!! that is a nice ride!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 5 2007, 04:34 PM~8722220
> *damn bro!!! make sure you finish that!!! that is a nice ride!!!
> *


x2, i like the way you were headin with it.. just start ur own build up thread of it now, id like to see it done


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 5 2007, 01:32 PM~8722204
> *okay guys sorry I did not finish the car on time but here is pics this is far as I got.
> I would say let the judging be between lowridermodels and biggdeee as mine is not finished.  thanks guys for letting me be in your buildoff !!!
> 
> ...



:0 That shit is clean HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yours can still be judged! Mine wasn't finished neither.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin real good all of you,,


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE JOB GUYS! FINISHED OR NOT, SOME DAMN GOOD WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks homies !!!
appreciate the compliments !!!  will finish it asap and post pics .
guys your rides really turned out awesome !!!
hey modeltech thanks for all your advice I really appreciate it.
and thanks again guys pleasure building against you 2 .
now as mini says I will "just build fucker"


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES! 
Big MARK thanks bro it was fun :thumbsup: and nice Rivi
OldLow your shit is gonna be sick homie make sure you finish it.


as for me i think im gonna finish and sell mine any takes? pm me


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey homies it was just for fun anyways not to say that someones better than anyone, thanx homiez for helping me sharpen my game! Mine is also for sale, if anyone interested PM me!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 5 2007, 01:32 PM~8722204
> *okay guys sorry I did not finish the car on time but here is pics this is far as I got.
> I would say let the judging be between lowridermodels and biggdeee as mine is not finished.  thanks guys for letting me be in your buildoff !!!
> 
> ...


Thats badass homie you needs to finish that one :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey mark any closeups of that mural on the hood?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Sep 6 2007, 04:42 PM~8732875
> *Hey mark any closeups of that mural on the hood?
> *



will get some pics tommorow!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good no matter what


----------

